# anybody have bought dbrand skins before ?



## StarJump (Jul 19, 2022)

im thinking of getting a dbrand skin and ps5 cover plates once i get one and i was just wondering has anyone bought dbrand skins from there site before ? and if so, is it worth it ? 
im not sure if this is in technology talk so i put it here xD.


----------

